# I'm checking their temperature now before allowing them in car.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Here it is.
Anything 100.4 farenheight or up I'm hitting the gas to the pedal to the metal.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ok great. Do you not know you can have the virus and spread it with out even knowing or having a fever.
This is worthless . And its 95f here how the hell will that work ?
So my virus man feels perfectly fine has the virus no fever. You check his temp its normal . You get the virus.
Or lets say you do everything correctly checking temps wearing a n95 mask washing your hands 200 times .
You go home go to bed. People walk there dogs past your home have the virus . BOOM your infected.
This virus is like a person smoking. If i smoke in a building or outside how far can you smell it ? half mile ? depending on the direction of the wind . So the virus will travel the same.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Ok great. Do you not know you can have the virus and spread it with out even knowing of having a fever.
> This is worthless . And its 95f here how the hell will that work ?


It still works despite outside temperature. But you have a good point. My friend bought it for me. I got it free.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> It still works despite outside temperature. But you have a good point. My friend bought it for me. I got it free.


Its good your trying to stay safe.
Give it back to your very nice friend take him out to dinner.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Maybe you should just stop driving Chicken Little?

You know the sky is falling right?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Ok great. Do you not know you can have the virus and spread it with out even knowing or having a fever.
> This is worthless . And its 95f here how the hell will that work ?
> So my virus man feels perfectly fine has the virus no fever. You check his temp its normal . You get the virus.
> Or lets say you do everything correctly checking temps wearing a n95 mask washing your hands 200 times .
> ...


We get checked at work periodically now.

Cant hurt.

At Least YOU are making an Effort !


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> We get checked at work periodically now.
> 
> Cant hurt.
> 
> At Least YOU are making an Effort !


It makes people feel better sure. Other then that not so much sorry to say.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

You could use this as confirmation that your paxhole's temp is O.K. Doubt many pax will want to drop trow.. Maybe get the Soft tip?..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> You could have one of these as confirmation that your paxhole's temp is O.K. Doubt many pax will want to drop trow....
> View attachment 482122


you havent Driven on Bourbon Street. . . have you?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I think this was in my dream last night. F'ing terrifying.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> We get checked at work periodically now.
> 
> Cant hurt.
> 
> At Least YOU are making an Effort !


Man I returned the thing lol.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

When Home Depot first started taking temps back in May, one of my friends that's a nurse stopped by to get some things on her way home from work. The girl took her temp, 100.6, told she couldn't come in. She turned around, went to the back of the line, about 50 people, took her heavy coat off, put a floppy brimmed hat on her head and chugged a bottle of water. 15 minutes later she got to the girl, she checked her temp (didn't recognize they had already turned her away), her temp was 98.7, they let her in. She then asked them to page the manager over and explained to him how infrared therms work and how they can be tricked, she then explained what she did. They called the girl with the thing in, she took her temp, it showed 97.6.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> When Home Depot first started taking temps back in May, one of my friends that's a nurse stopped by to get some things on her way home from work. The girl took her temp, 100.6, told she couldn't come in. She turned around, went to the back of the line, about 50 people, took her heavy coat off, put a floppy brimmed hat on her head and chugged a bottle of water. 15 minutes later she got to the girl, she checked her temp (didn't recognize they had already turned her away), her temp was 98.7, they let her in. She then asked them to page the manager over and explained to him how infrared therms work and how they can be tricked, she then explained what she did. They called the girl with the thing in, she took her temp, it showed 97.6.


They need to use sense of smell as that is first to go in covid19 infected person.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> They need to use sense of smell as that is first to go in covid19 infected person.


Easy enough... put dog shit, cat shit, and human shit in a opaque container. Mix well. Ask your pax if they can smell what is in the container... If yes, they ride, if not, no ride. :thumbup:


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Here it is.
> Anything 100.4 farenheight or up I'm hitting the gas to the pedal to the metal.
> 
> View attachment 481864
> View attachment 481865


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SleelWheels said:


> View attachment 492730


That's a Killer predator right there.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Here it is.
> Anything 100.4 farenheight or up I'm hitting the gas to the pedal to the metal.
> 
> View attachment 481864
> View attachment 481865


You ARE the MAN!!!
What about masks???


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Are you asking them a Covid questionnaire too? 

If you’re paranoid enough to take temps not so sure you should be back.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Ok great. Do you not know you can have the virus and spread it with out even knowing or having a fever.
> This is worthless . And its 95f here how the hell will that work ?
> So my virus man feels perfectly fine has the virus no fever. You check his temp its normal . You get the virus.
> Or lets say you do everything correctly checking temps wearing a n95 mask washing your hands 200 times .
> ...


I see you've really thought this through.



UbaBrah said:


> View attachment 482129
> 
> 
> I think this was in my dream last night. F'ing terrifying.


Had you just watched Batman Begins by any chance?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> View attachment 482129
> 
> 
> I think this was in my dream last night. F'ing terrifying.


its " IAN " !!!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> When Home Depot first started taking temps back in May, one of my friends that's a nurse stopped by to get some things on her way home from work. The girl took her temp, 100.6, told she couldn't come in. She turned around, went to the back of the line, about 50 people, took her heavy coat off, put a floppy brimmed hat on her head and chugged a bottle of water. 15 minutes later she got to the girl, she checked her temp (didn't recognize they had already turned her away), her temp was 98.7, they let her in. She then asked them to page the manager over and explained to him how infrared therms work and how they can be tricked, she then explained what she did. They called the girl with the thing in, she took her temp, it showed 97.6.


A couple days ago, I had a meeting with a client. It's been pretty hot out the past few days. Close to 100º. I got to the client's facility a little early, so I sat at a picnic table under some trees before going inside. Even in the shade it was hot and I was sweating a bit when I walked in the door. The receptionist said she had to take my temperature with a no-contact thermometer before they can let me in. Great. I was just outside, and I'm sweating. I'm probably going to fail the temperature check. She takes my temperature. 92º. What? Am I dead? She didn't say anything, though, so I didn't say anything either and proceeded to my meeting. I wasn't sick and I know I didn't have a fever, but I also know that my temperature wasn't 92º.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> A couple days ago, I had a meeting with a client. It's been pretty hot out the past few days. Close to 100º. I got to the client's facility a little early, so I sat at a picnic table under some trees before going inside. Even in the shade it was hot and I was sweating a bit when I walked in the door. The receptionist said she had to take my temperature with a no-contact thermometer before they can let me in. Great. I was just outside, and I'm sweating. I'm probably going to fail the temperature check. She takes my temperature. 92º. What? Am I dead? She didn't say anything, though, so I didn't say anything either and proceeded to my meeting. I wasn't sick and I know I didn't have a fever, but I also know that my temperature wasn't 92º.


Mine is usually around 92 degrees too. I used to have cold hands in room temperature


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

The whole "98.6" normal temp has in recent years been determined to be false, I've heard for a lot of people it's actually in the 96 range.



Ozzyoz said:


> They need to use sense of smell as that is first to go in covid19 infected person.


With my allergies, for 8 months of the year, I can barely smell unless it's a really strong odor or I'm in a small space.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Easy enough... put dog shit, cat shit, and human shit in a opaque container. Mix well. Ask your pax if they can smell what is in the container... If yes, they ride, if not, no ride. :thumbup:


If yes, they run away and cancel lol.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I just went to visit my dad in a nursing home and I was at 35.6...........normal is supposedly 37.0.............celcius that is.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> I just went to visit my dad in a nursing home and I was at 35.6...........normal is supposedly 37.0.............celcius that is.


If you're using Celsius then you must be a British driver. Most on this forum I think use Farenheit M8. How is UK m8? Are they still stabbing eachother like wildfire?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I am in Canada......you know.......the British "colonies"........:laugh:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Here it is.
> Anything 100.4 farenheight or up I'm hitting the gas to the pedal to the metal.
> 
> View attachment 481864
> View attachment 481865


FLIR does make solid gear. How much for this IR doohickey?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> FLIR does make solid gear. How much for this IR doohickey?


$200, but I returned that ****


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> $200, but I returned that @@@@


I have a $15,000 FULL SIZED IR-Spectrum Camera at work. Maybe I could sign it out, and rig it up with a tablet for everyone to see when they are in my car! Would definitely be a conversation starter.
(/Kidding)

(Nevertheless, I'm impressed with how small the unit is that fits on to the bottom of a mobile phone.)


----------

